
Facebook Announces FBJS2 - peter123
http://developers.facebook.com/news.php?blog=1&story=189
======
mpc
I've never written a FB app but aside from getting some of facebook's canned
ui components, why would one use FBML and FBJS?

It seems better to just run your whole app in an iframe and just use
html/css/jquery and have complete control while hitting the REST api yourself.

~~~
Spyckie
Here's a good explanation:

<http://www.ccheever.com/blog/?p=10>

FBML allows you to do specific Facebook-only features easily, like friend
requests and searching for your friends. It also has documentation and
tutorials, which is not trivial when making the FBML/iframe decision.

------
kwamenum86
Why did they create fbjs in the first place? It gave js development in fbml an
unnecessary learning curve. Other companies had already mastered the js
sandbox by then so there was no reason for these js wrappers.

~~~
ccheever
The only other example of a JS sandbox that works that I know of is Caja and
Caja hadn't been publicly announced or released when FBJS originally launched.

In general, its pretty useful to be able to sandbox JS on a page so you can
allow 3rd parties to do scripting on your page without putting their stuff
inside iframes.

